# اليكم تقرير كامل به طريقة تصميم "البيس كورس Abc" في ملف اكسل......حمل وراح تدعيلي



## abahre (28 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم

الى كل المهندسين الذين يستحقون المساعده اقدم لكم ملف اكسل به تقرير كامل عن تصميم خلطة البيس كورس " Aggregate Base Course".

هذا التقرير شامل ومنسق ومرتب ومعتمد من وزارة النقل في المملكه السعوديه, وهو ملف اكسل واكتيف active بمعنى يمكنك تغيير الارقام في اي خليه وهو سيكمل الحسابات تلقائيا.:75:

الملاحظه الاخيره انني لاحظت ان عدد المشاركات قليله ولكن عدد الزيارات كثيره وهذا يدل على ان المعظم يدخلون فقط لياخذو بدون ان يفيدو الغير, وكلمتي للجميع -لو كل واحد مننا شارك بشيئ بسيط مقابل ما حصل عليه من فائده لاصبح عند كل واحد فينا موسوعه من الدروس والبرامج والملفات المفيده-:59:.
وأسف على الاطاله:73:
الملف محمي بكلمة سر وهي akram


----------



## mohamed_fathy (29 يونيو 2008)

its not work man . i donot know what is the wrong but hope u upload it again.and thatnks


----------



## mohamed_fathy (29 يونيو 2008)

im sorry man . it work now . thanks again


----------



## وضاح العلي (29 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا هندسة


----------



## falehffb (30 يونيو 2008)

الشكر الجزيل الى اهل العلم


----------



## العباده (1 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزبلا


----------



## عبدو99 (1 يوليو 2008)

مشكور يا باشمهندس


----------



## المساح10 (2 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## اعجال (2 يوليو 2008)

يرحم الله والديك وتشكر ياهندسة


----------



## shrek (3 يوليو 2008)

يرحم الله والديك وتشكر ياهندسة


----------



## abahre (6 يوليو 2008)

الشكر والتقدير للجميع


----------



## م_كنزي (6 يوليو 2008)

مشكرووووووووووووووور يا اخي


----------



## tayser (6 يوليو 2008)

_*مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور*_


----------



## م الشايف (6 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد سعدي ابراهيم (7 سبتمبر 2008)

في ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله وجزاك الله عنا يا بشمهندس


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (7 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسام يونس (7 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور يا هندسة بارك الله فيك
عمل اكثر من رائع


----------



## عيدان السبعاوي (7 سبتمبر 2008)

ما طلع عندي غير اول صفحة ؟؟؟؟؟ممكن مساعدة يا سيدتي


----------



## سعد زغلول محمد (7 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (7 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور
ملف جميل ومميز


----------



## mansy77 (16 سبتمبر 2008)

ملف أكثر من رائع
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك بما نفعت به اخوانك


----------



## أحمد حلمى أحمد (20 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الامين الخوجلابي (20 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## جمال المهدى (20 سبتمبر 2008)

دعائى لك فى العشر الأواخر ربنا يسعد أيامك و تنال ما تتمناه و أكثر
و نحن نريد منك المزيد و أكثر


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (15 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eccnw (17 أكتوبر 2008)

نصيحتك جيدة شكراً على جهدك جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (17 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرأ للمجهود الطييب


----------



## ع ا د ل (17 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور صديقي وخليك متواصل :56:على طول


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (18 أكتوبر 2008)

_شكرا ياخي الكريم ابن الكريم وياربت حتى اختبارات الخلطة الاسفلتية_


----------



## د عصام ابو السعود (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*في ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله وجزاك الله عنا يا بشمهندس*​


----------



## لهون جاف (19 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هل المجهود


----------



## eng.lana (5 نوفمبر 2008)

افادنا الله واياكم بالعلم من اجل تقدم بلادنا وازدهارها


----------



## إسلام علي (5 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور ومأجور أخي الحبيب


----------



## أبو ماجد (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاُ


----------



## noor-swan (6 نوفمبر 2008)

الاقتباس غير متاح حتى تصل إلى 100 مشاركات


----------



## الفهيد (6 نوفمبر 2008)

باركــــــــــــــــ الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## الفهيد (6 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## خالد التهامى (7 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يباركلك


----------



## زياد جاسم (25 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا الجهد حقا يستحق التقدير


----------



## أبو ماجد (25 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م فلاح (25 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير يا غالي


----------



## المهندس رحم (28 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور يا هندســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## eng: issa (28 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## fahdali (29 نوفمبر 2008)

اللة يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله وجزاك الله عنا خير


----------



## مساح مبتدي (30 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مساح مبتدي (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*اللة يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله وجزاك الله عنا خير*​


----------



## مساح مبتدي (30 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراً


----------



## عادل محفوظ (1 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرأ لك وعلي النصح الجيد


----------



## مزن محمود (1 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور وربنا يوفقك


----------



## محمد مساح (1 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## ميم سين (1 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي الكريم جعله الله بميزان حسناتك


----------



## وائل2222 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## MOHAMMAD TITI (12 يناير 2009)

" سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر"
" اللهم لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين "
" اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف الخلق سيدنا محمد "​ 






 

 مشكور والف مليون شكر من هذه الخدمات


----------



## علي الصدر (13 يناير 2009)

thanks a lot man and i agree with you on that but don't forget that not every body i expert I am a geologist and I am working as a surveyor for 6 months now but i will help any one when i know that i can do it the right way 
and thanks again


----------



## ENG. AHMED80 (15 يناير 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير بس ياريت كان الملف مرفق بشرح عن البيس كورس لا صدقا كثير من المهندسين ليس لديهم اطلاع


----------



## محمود الكوافي (31 يناير 2009)

والله امعاك الحق وانا اولهم على كل ٍمشكور والله يرحم ولديك


----------



## ايناس اكرم (1 فبراير 2009)

مشكور يا باش مهندس 
الله يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## aaammmly (5 فبراير 2009)

تسلم حبيبي والله كلمتك الاخيرة اترث فيا كتيير .


----------



## اسلام حدور (7 مارس 2009)

شكار ياهندسة وبارك الله فيك والله ويوفقك


----------



## المهندس وافي (9 مارس 2009)

مشككككككككككككككور يا مهندس


----------



## موسى جمال (9 مارس 2009)

شكر يا سيدي ،الف شكر الك ولكل المهندسين من امثالك


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (17 مارس 2009)

الخ العزيز

كلام ذهب اللي بتحكي فيه واحنا بنتعلم منكم


----------



## abdolkadr (17 مارس 2009)

مشكور شكرا لك جزاك الله خير


----------



## ايمن حسين (18 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا .............


----------



## حسن احمد (18 مارس 2009)

جزال الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## امير عوض (19 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## eng: issa (19 مارس 2009)

*الشكر الجزيل الى اهل العلم*​


----------



## eng: issa (19 مارس 2009)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي الكريم*​


----------



## امير عوض (19 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## eng: issa (20 مارس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومه*​


----------



## eng: issa (20 مارس 2009)

*في ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله وجزاك الله عنا يا بشمهندس*​


----------



## kazali016 (22 مارس 2009)

الشكر الجزيل الى اهل العلم


----------



## laive (22 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم .....

ما بالنسبة لمشاركات الاعضاء والمعلومات فأعتقد ان الجميع لا يبخل بأي شيئ قدر المستطاع ..

وانتم اهل الخبرة والعلم ...


----------



## محمود عبدالستار (4 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير ومشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## odwan (4 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك أخي الكريم وأنا معك في كل ماتقوله
ألف شكر وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## علاء محمد كامل (5 أكتوبر 2009)

لك خالص الشكر والتحية.................وفقك الله


----------



## hassanabdelhamid (4 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم يا سيدي الفاضل 
ارجو طريقة استخدام الملف


----------



## م/غيلان (27 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## رضا عبدالهادى (8 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## المهندس المجد (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس الحارثي (9 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر لك

تقبل دعائي


----------



## شريف حسنى جابر (9 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير علي مجهودك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (19 يناير 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررا مجهود كبير
مصر ام الدنيا


----------



## اوغاريت (19 يناير 2010)

مشكور يا اخي على هذه المساهمة


----------



## alaakhater (19 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ياهندسة الملف لا يعمل برجاء رفعة مرة اخرى لتعم الفائدة
جاززززززززززززززززززززاك اللة خيرا


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (20 يناير 2010)

مجهود رائع تشكر


----------



## osama64 (29 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا:28:


----------



## ابومحمدالاسطى (31 يناير 2010)

كلامك مزبوط 100%
بس ممش عارف ازي ارفع المواضيع للمنادى


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (6 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل


----------



## almomani (7 فبراير 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا بعدد احرف ماورد في الملف وعدد من قرأه وعدد من حمله وضاعفه الى اضعاف كثيره


----------



## بن دحمان (14 فبراير 2010)

يرحم الله والديك وتشكر ياهندسة


----------



## علياء على حمدى (15 فبراير 2010)

فتح الله عليك


----------



## أبو العز عادل (16 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## minshawy2003 (16 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/غيلان (20 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخي البشمهندس


----------



## قانه 2 (9 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم الملف شغال 100% وزادك الله من علمه


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

اليكم تقرير كامل به طريقة تصميم "البيس كورس Abc" في ملف اكسل......حمل وراح تدعيلي


----------



## حارث البدراني (26 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## علاء مشتاق (26 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ادام الله تفوقك ونجاحك ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, مع خالص تحياتى ,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## NOORALDIN (27 أبريل 2010)

بالتفاؤل والتخطيط السليم والجهد والتوكل على الله .. تتحقق الأهداف والأماني​


----------



## hemaxplode (28 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووور يا باشمهندس


----------



## عليهادي (19 مايو 2010)

*شكرا جزبلا*


----------



## خالدc3d (19 مايو 2010)

مشكور و جزاك الله خير


----------



## metkal (19 مايو 2010)

thank you


----------



## mohamedazab (19 مايو 2010)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## mohamedazab (19 مايو 2010)

الملف يوجد بة كلمة سر


----------



## خضر سالم (20 مايو 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## NOORALDIN (20 مايو 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا يا هندسة*​


----------



## aaammmly (20 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## africano800 (20 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## jirar (20 مايو 2010)

شكرا شكرا لكم


----------



## ماجد الحصباني (20 مايو 2010)

من المستفسد من هذا الشي


----------



## hany sabry (20 مايو 2010)

الف شكر اخي الكريم


----------



## مجدي87 (20 أغسطس 2010)

مشككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## ياسر سالمان (23 أغسطس 2010)

جميل جداً منك يا هندسة هو ده الشغل تشكر على كل حال


----------



## م قاسم محمد (25 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبدالوهاب القطعاني (27 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور يااخي على هذه النماذج المفيدة


----------



## بسام اليمني (11 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود غندور (11 يناير 2011)

شكرا على هذه المعلومة القيمة ياهندسة


----------



## mohamedazab (11 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## diyar_eng (13 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## m_awaad (13 يناير 2011)

الف شكر يا هندسة واسعد الله ايامك​


----------



## ادم سليفاني (13 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## مهندس مدني ربيع (13 يناير 2011)

good file. thank you


----------



## khalidogc (18 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## moaltj (19 يناير 2011)

ياخي مشكور جدا بس مابنعرف شئ عن التربة ومشكور من القلب


----------



## صالح بارزيق (16 مارس 2011)

الف الف شكرا بصرااااحه ابداع


----------



## unknownegypt (17 مارس 2011)

ياباشا الملف ناقص فيه النسبة بتاعت الcombination للمواد اللي انت استخدمتها اللي موجوده في صفحة الdesign وانا مش عارف انت شلتها ليه مع انها بتتبعت مع التصميم كله وهيه رايح للوزارة مع العينات


----------



## يعرب نبيل معلا (16 أبريل 2011)

مشكور يا بشمهندس جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## eccnw (17 أبريل 2011)

جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## عمر علي 86 (18 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (18 أبريل 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.عادل ابوالبراء (18 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (18 أبريل 2011)

بارك االله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (20 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م / السيد الجبالى (20 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## علاء يوسف (20 أبريل 2011)

كل الشكر


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (20 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير - ربنا يزيدك من فضله ويرزقك خيرا كثيرا


----------



## البعث (20 أبريل 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## M.H.ALASRI (20 أبريل 2011)

شكرا اخي العزيز ولكن حبذا لو ادرجت كلمة السر الخاصة بفك ملف الضغط ،،، وشكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## alaa.aldeen (11 مايو 2011)

*help*

dear friends 
i tried to download the base course program but its give me , download error


----------



## wissam muhsen (17 مايو 2011)

مشكور يا هندسة


----------



## metkal (24 يوليو 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## اركان الشمري (25 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله بك


----------



## حمووودي (25 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير يارب


----------



## ahmadj5 (26 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
وباراك الله فيك


----------



## seifsiddig (26 يوليو 2011)

مطلوب كلمة المرور


----------



## noor-noor (26 يوليو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## المساح محمد (3 أغسطس 2011)

*يرحم الله والديك وتشكر ياهندسة*​


----------



## المهندس ابوعامر (4 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا على المجهود وجزاك الله كل خير ... وياليت ترفع برنامج للتصميم لخلطة Binaer , Surface


----------



## عمري أبوشادي (6 أغسطس 2011)

عندي استفسار: سبة تحمل كالفورنيا في حالة نوع (تدرج 2 ) يفترض ان تكون 80 حد ادني. فلماذا موجودة في التتقرير 100 حد ادنى . هل ذلك موجود في العقد . ام ماذا؟


----------



## موسى جمال (8 أغسطس 2011)

اذا ممكن كلمه المرور


----------



## fageery (8 أغسطس 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## أبوعايدى (8 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور جدا


----------



## حمودي العراقي (22 أغسطس 2011)

الق شكر على المجهود الرائع...


----------



## s7goba (3 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس رواوص (6 يناير 2012)

شكراااااا


----------



## م قاسم محمد (8 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير على هذا العمل وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد سعد بسيونى (2 فبراير 2012)

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا وبورك فيك


----------



## diaaeldein (2 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (2 مارس 2013)

شكرا لكن اين كلمة السر لفتح الملف


----------



## محمد الجفري (2 مارس 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## doulfine (2 مارس 2013)

مشكورررر اخي الكريم


----------



## moustafa_prof (5 مارس 2013)

ankxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wwc (7 مارس 2013)

الباسورد مش شغال


----------



## zeyad abdaldaim (7 مارس 2013)

بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فيك 

ان شاء الله نستفيد منه


----------



## zeyad abdaldaim (7 مارس 2013)

اخى الملف يوجد به رقم سرى


----------



## محمد برسى (8 مارس 2013)

ممتاز ورائع وصدقت فى كل كلمة عزيزيى


----------



## م-صلاح الموافى (8 مارس 2013)

_*جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس
*_​


----------



## mas83 (19 أبريل 2013)

عشت يااستاذ


----------



## mas83 (19 أبريل 2013)

بس الباسورد منين نجيبه يا استاذ غير تخليه مفتوح علمود الجميع يستفاد


----------



## eng- badri (19 أبريل 2013)

thanks


----------



## محمد عبدالرءوف راج (20 أبريل 2013)

الشكر الجزيل موصول لصاحب الموضوع المحترم


----------



## Ahmed Bashkeel (21 أبريل 2013)

تسلم اخوي 
رائع عالعادة 
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## احمد شواني (29 أبريل 2013)

مشكور يا هندسة


----------



## عاشق السهر (30 أبريل 2013)

جاري التحميل والاطلاع جزيل الشكر والتقدير لك اخي العزيز


----------



## عاشق السهر (30 أبريل 2013)

تسلم لكن اين الباسوورد


----------



## عاشق السهر (30 أبريل 2013)

الملف لم يفتح كليا ياريت اعادة رفعه وتزويدنا بالباسوورد


----------



## محمد حسنين محمود (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*جزاك*
*اللــــــــه*
*خيـــــــــــرا*
*علــــــــــــــــــى*
*مجهـــــــــــــــــــودك*
*الرائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع*


----------



## فواز الجبوري (21 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ..


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (25 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووو وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.awad2 (25 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng.adhban (28 ديسمبر 2013)

i need
calculation of AASHTO equation for flexible pavement on excel workshee


----------



## mf3h (6 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (9 يناير 2014)

مشكور


----------



## civilworks (20 يناير 2014)

شكرا احي الكريم .. ملف اكثر من رائع ، و ان وجد لديك ملف بهذه الروعة لتصميم طبقة الرصف الاسفلتي فتكرم برفعه لتعم الفائدة ، 

على هذا الرابط تجدون ادوات صغيرة لتصميم طبقات الرصف الاسفلتي و البيس كورس من احد الجامعات الامريكية .. 
http://www.dot.state.mn.us/materials/pvmtdesign/software.html


----------



## alhamzi88 (13 مارس 2014)

مشكور يا باشا


----------



## aral (15 مارس 2014)

شكرا ياباشمهندس ملف ممتاز جدا وربنا يجزيك خير الجزاء


----------



## m.amirhakim (16 مارس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا يا هندسة


----------



## م/اكرم العزعزي (16 مارس 2014)

مشكور ,,ولكن يطلب مني كلمة مرور


----------



## smohamedali84 (21 مارس 2014)

thanks


----------



## Al Mohager (26 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## الاسطرلاب (29 سبتمبر 2014)

Tank you


----------



## body55 (11 أكتوبر 2014)

ملف أكثر من رائع
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## arch_hamada (12 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااا اخى الكريم

​


----------



## diaa_500 (12 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طارق حسانين (5 نوفمبر 2014)

لو سمحت انا حاولت افتح الملف لكن للاسف مافتح مع ومعرفش السبب


----------



## xrpn (12 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا جزبلا​


----------



## م.يوسف صوافطة (13 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## cvl_83 (11 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
مجهود مشكور و بارك الله فيك ونستطيع ان نتساعد اذا اردت لجعل الملف اكثر فائدة وسهولة كايجاد قيمة MDD and OMC في فحص بركتور و ايجاد قيمة حد السيولة مباشرة من الرسم البياني دون الحاجة لرسمها يدوي لمعرفة القيم .


----------



## eng/saber (15 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور


----------

